# john deere 950



## rogernix (Apr 16, 2015)

have some questions about the operation 
1 is there is a pedal on the right side at the back of floor board what is this for
2 how does the 3 lights for temp and charge and oil work mine are not coming on seems like they should be on when switch is on 
3 can some tell me if cold weather how long do you hold switch back on heat up glow plugs no light

can someone help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rogernix,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing you need to get is an operator's manual for your tractor. Tractor parts suppliers on the internet usually have them. Ebay usually has a good selection. 

1 There is a pedal on the right side at the back of floor board what is this for?

That should be your differential lock pedal. Use when stuck. 

2. how does the 3 lights for temp and charge and oil work mine are not coming on seems like they should be on when switch is on 

You are correct. When you turn the key "on" these lights should come "on". Since they don't come on, this means they are not working. Need to fix this immediately. 

3 can some tell me if cold weather how long do you hold switch back on heat up glow plugs no light

Probably depends on how cold it is. Try 30 seconds, and increase from there.


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

Agree with Sixbales comments: 
1. The Diff lock once engaged may take a wee while to pop up after using
2. The inital key position will cause light to turn ON before you start. If the sunlight is real bright many are hard to see.
3. I typically count to 25 ( turning the key backwards) then engage the starter at temps around 20- 30F .. If colder, I use the electric block heater. 
If you are stuck I can scan my manual .. but I'm indluding my scanned wiring diagram - enjoy


----------

